# ULA Dallas/Ft Worth 6th Annual Toy Drive



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

It's getting close to that time of year again. The ULA Dallas / Ft Worth will be holding it's 6th Annual toy drive with DPD Santa Cops... I'll post more details as we get closer to this event...
We have been working with Chuck Young from the DPD for the 6th straight year..
This year Joe Ruiz wants to take the toy drive to a new level.. Contact Belinda for details..


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 3 2008, 10:04 PM~12052899
> *It's getting close to that time of year again. The ULA Dallas / Ft Worth will be holding it's 6th Annual toy drive with DPD Santa Cops... I'll post more details as we get closer to this event...
> We have been working with Chuck Young from the DPD for the 6th straight year..
> This year Joe Ruiz wants to take the toy drive to a new level.. Contact Belinda for details..
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Nov 3 2008, 11:04 PM~12052899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 4 2008, 12:06 PM~12057157
> *:0
> *


But so true! :cheesy:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

sounds like fun


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

sounds like fun


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 3 2008, 10:04 PM~12052899
> *It's getting close to that time of year again. The ULA Dallas / Ft Worth will be holding it's 6th Annual toy drive with DPD Santa Cops... I'll post more details as we get closer to this event...
> We have been working with Chuck Young from the DPD for the 6th straight year..
> This year Joe Ruiz wants to take the toy drive to a new level.. Contact Belinda for details..
> *


GOOD JOB "JOHNNY'S CHOICE" :biggrin: 
C-YA SOON...TELL MAMA CAROL WE SEND OUR LUV!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 4 2008, 01:17 PM~12057249
> *But so true!  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 4 2008, 12:17 PM~12057249
> *But so true!  :cheesy:
> *


QUOTE(Bad Mamma Jamma @ Nov 4 2008, 01:02 PM) 

Hummm


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 4 2008, 12:02 PM~12057124
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Hey Chas, we missed you on Saturday, sorry you couldn't come out and play, but there is always next time. We are planning another outing next month, well maybe before the end of this month... LOL.... 

Love you Ma'


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This year our goal is to get over 3,000 toys... :0


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 4 2008, 06:40 PM~12060497
> *This year our goal is to get over 3,000 toys...  :0
> *



well seeing ur retired now that should not be promblem for you.... better start hustlin ol'man :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by benbendana_@Nov 4 2008, 05:41 PM~12060509
> *well seeing ur retired now that should not be promblem for you.... better start hustlin  ol'man  :biggrin:
> *


I'm counting you big guy...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 4 2008, 10:12 PM~12065218
> *I'm counting you big guy...
> *




why not make it 5,000. :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Count us in on some donations...just give me details and when you need 'em by...


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*
At this time we have no one for the North Dallas Region or Ft. Worth Region. We would like for someone to take over, if you would like to be in charge of one of these areas, please call Joe Ruiz or Belinda Guillen..... thx*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Nov 5 2008, 09:42 AM~12068667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
I'm in charge of the toy drive as a whole. I'm working very closely with Sgt Chuck Young from Santa Cops.. We need to firm up where we will meet so that Chuck can pick up the toys we collect... The collection date is Sun Dec 14*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 5 2008, 09:27 AM~12068517
> *why not make it 5,000.  :biggrin:
> *


That's sounds good too me. Chuck has advised me that there is quite a bit of need this year... :0


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Nov 5 2008, 09:42 AM~12068667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*


*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 5 2008, 03:23 PM~12071713
> *I'm in charge of the toy drive as a whole. I'm working very closely with Sgt Chuck Young from Santa Cops.. We need to firm up where we will meet so that Chuck can pick up the toys we collect... The collection date is Sun Dec 14
> *


*
for the record John A*K*A Homie Man - "IS IN CHARGE" of the whole thing, but if you have questions on what you need to do call someone...... Joe, John, Belinda or any person in charge of the regions. Which we now have Isela Sanchez (myxtremeradio.net) in charge of the North Dallas Area........ (thx Chela)*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Reminder to all ULA - we are having our ULA meeting this Thur. November 13, 2008 @ THE D BAR - 8:30 pm...... Any questions, please call me. thanks*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*
If you have any questions please call Joe Ruiz or Belinda Guillen..... THX*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 9 2008, 11:10 AM~12104542
> *Tejano Super Car Show Press Release
> Recognition Awards
> Ector County Coliseum Building A
> ...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*One more thing........I need to know by today if you have any stops scheduled for a toy drive. This needs to be added to the events sheet and that will get printed this evening. Please let me know as soon as possible if you have something so we can added now. Thanks*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 18 2008, 10:50 AM~12189997
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*
If your in Arlington tomorrow, Wednesday, November 19th please stop by and show your support....... Its for a great cause.....*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 18 2008, 11:50 AM~12189997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Everybody come out and watch the MAVS woop the Rockets 2night with us at Winghouse. Game starts at 7:30, and please bring an unwrapped toy. :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I know some of you might be going out of town for Odessa or Houston. If you stay in town and would like to get your car washed come thru. We will also accept New Unwrapped toys for the ULA / Santa Cop Toy Drive any ULA Member that brings a toy will get a free wash. Come thru and support us, ULA and Santa Cop (DPD) bring a smile to a needy child in the DFW.

Where: Zarate Barber Shop 
2448 W Illinois Ave
Dallas Tx, 75233
in the shopping center on the corner of Illinois and Hampton in Oak Cliff (Same as O'Reilly and Pizza Inn). 

When: 11-22-2008
Time: 10am-4pm

-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

here is one more............ thx


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Tomorrow, Sunday, November 23, 2008
we have Garlands Finest & Mellow Kings @ DEJAVU Audio & Concepts @ 11414-a Garland RD. Dallas, TX 75218*


----------



## MIRAGE214DU2CEGOLD (Nov 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

We are hosting another car wash / toy drive for the Santa Cop / ULA 2008 toy drive. 

Where: Good Deels Tires & Wheels Services
1700 S Westmoreland Rd
Dallas, Tx. 75211
When: 11-29-2008
Time: 10am-4pm
Cost: $5 donation or a New Unwrapped Toy (Benefiting the Santa Cop / ULA Toy Drive)

Come thru and get your car washed, drop a toy in the collection box and bring a smile to a childs face this holiday season. After all Christmas is all about the kids.



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Dont forget to come out and show support.........*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*From my family to yours, Happy Thanksgiving!!!!*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Nov 25 2008, 07:56 AM~12252204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The owner of the Rim Shop has informed us he is trying to get the DMX Tv Crew to go out there on Saturday and Shoot some footage of this event. If your in town come thru and get your car/truck/bike on tv. lol....


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Nov 5 2008, 04:52 PM~12072452
> *
> for the record John A*K*A Homie Man -  "IS IN CHARGE" of the whole thing, but if you have questions on what you need to do call someone...... Joe, John, Belinda or any person in charge of the regions.  Which we now have Isela Sanchez (myxtremeradio.net) in charge of the North Dallas Area........ (thx Chela)
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Nov 25 2008, 07:56 AM~12252204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Car Wash is tomorrow, it rained last night and supposes to be a good day tomorrow. So come by and get your car wash and drop a toy in the toy bin for some less fortunate children.

-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Calling out all old school Tejano music lovers...

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM
THE ONE LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS Ft.WORTH
Live Feed at KNTU.Com
SATURDAYS ONLY 6 am - 12 pm


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

I WANNA THANK
------>GHETTO DREAMS, ENDLESS DREAMS, MIRAGE,UNTOUCHABLES BIKEREZ, TEXAS RAISED, AND THE OTHERS THAT CAME OUT TO MY TOY DRIVE THE NOV. THE 23RD! IT WAS TIGHT AS HELL! ESPECIALLY TO FREDDY FROM GHETTO DREAMS FOR THROWING DOWN WITH THATS GOOD A$$ MENUDO!!!!!!!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 1 2008, 07:37 PM~12305880
> *I WANNA THANK
> ------>GHETTO DREAMS, ENDLESS DREAMS, MIRAGE,UNTOUCHABLES BIKEREZ, TEXAS RAISED, AND THE OTHERS THAT CAME OUT TO MY TOY DRIVE THE NOV. THE 23RD! IT WAS TIGHT AS HELL! ESPECIALLY TO FREDDY FROM GHETTO DREAMS FOR THROWING DOWN WITH THATS GOOD A$$ MENUDO!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 26 2008, 10:01 PM~12269797
> *
> *



John dont forget to get with me with all the info. Thanks


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thursday, December 4, 2008 @ 8:30pm @ The D BAR *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN. all ULA Members:

Per Joe Ruiz, <span style=\'color:blue\'>you must attend tonight's ULA meeting. This is a really important meeting and he needs you there. You need to send someone else from your club or shop if you cannot make it. Thanks and see you guys at The D Bar tonight @ 8:30PM.</span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Pls come out and bring an unwrapped toy to this event.... Thank you.*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*THEN ON SUNDAY DEC. 7TH WE HAVE BLVD ACES FROM 12NOON-5PM @ HOOTERS IN DENTON: *


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

TIMELESS TEJANO ON .....

KNTU 88.1 FM
THE ONE LA PURA ONDA
DENTON,McKINNEY,DALLAS/Ft.WORTH
LIVE FEED ON KNTU.com
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12 PM !

Shouts to them
CROZIER TECH WOLVES !


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

All Car Clubs & Solo Riders and Car Enthusiasts Invited

Free To The Public

All Donations Welcome

All Donations Will Benefit The Families of Toys For Tots

There will be Trophies Awarded for 1st & 2nd,3rd Places, Raffles and

D.J.

Music for Entertainment


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

Thank you so much for everybody that came out and supported the Toy Drive Car Show event! Congrats to all the winners of Best in Show Car/Bike/Truck and also the winner of the Trike!
The Balch Springs Chambers of Commerces was very impressed with the turn out. Thanks to the car clubs that couldn't make it but still made donations and brought toys.

Thank you to all the carclubs and solo riders that came out and Thank you Bad Boys Customs for the exhibition Hop!

*Christology
*Xplicit Vision
*Lolows
*Principales
*Knights
*Texas Ranflas
*Mirage
*Rollerz Only
*Blvd Aces
*Phaylanx
*Ghetto Dreams
*Simply Stunnin


Here are some pixs of the show: Sorry if we didn't get somebody:


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

Lil' Mama from Simply Stunnin'



































































































Winner of Truck Matt









Winner of Car David









Winner of Bike TeRhome









Most Car Club members registered Xplicit Vision









Winner of Trike - Reno


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

HEY HOW COME NO BODY CALLED IC ****** THIS AINT NO EXIVITION O WELL I GUESS THEY WON THIS TIME THERE WAAS NO COMPETITORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HA HA HA HA HA HA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZZZZZZZZ


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 7 2008, 09:18 PM~12363430
> *HEY HOW COME NO BODY CALLED IC ****** THIS AINT NO EXIVITION  O WELL I GUESS THEY WON THIS TIME  THERE WAAS NO COMPETITORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HA HA HA HA HA HA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZZZZZZZZ
> *


well we called 4 u 2 envy and switchman jr and guess what they did a no show. so we call yall ****** out again on dec 14th at ok sport bar see if yall can make this one. o i forgot yall banned from any ula event anyway :0 :0


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

WHATS UP FATMEXICAN


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Dec 7 2008, 09:46 PM~12364636
> *well we called 4 u 2 envy and switchman jr and guess what they did a no show. so we call yall ****** out again on dec 14th at ok sport bar see if yall can make this one. o i forgot yall banned from any ula event anyway  :0  :0
> *



Us being banned from the ULA events was a blessing for yal consider it a Chrismas gift from us to yal.Looks like the cutlass is doin better keep up the good work but the standard wheels got to go,if u wana compete against 4 u 2 envy hop on 13s like he does u just got to be better on the switch when ur on 13s :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice event.... Frost and Will you all had a good turnout.





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Dec 7 2008, 09:46 PM~12364636
> *well we called 4 u 2 envy and switchman jr and guess what they did a no show. so we call yall ****** out again on dec 14th at ok sport bar see if yall can make this one. o i forgot yall banned from any ula event anyway  :0  :0
> *


well there yall go its time for yall to dominate the streets wile yall can ha cause it aint over well be back with more cars so get readdy im just trowing a rough estimate of 8 maybe more anyways for us to show up yall need to build more cars since yall got money and all it shold be easy enough   well see you when we see you *IRVING CUSTOMZ FOR LIFE*


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

NOT ALL OF US JUST 2 OF THEM ARE ............


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

why did irving customs get banned :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 7 2008, 08:18 PM~12363430
> *HEY HOW COME NO BODY CALLED IC ****** THIS AINT NO EXIVITION  O WELL I GUESS THEY WON THIS TIME  THERE WAAS NO COMPETITORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HA HA HA HA HA HA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZZZZZZZZ
> *









NOW THATS WHAT I CALL AN EXHIBITION THERE CHEESSEE DI*K ASS NIGGS IT TOOK SO LONG TO GET ONE CAR ON THE BUMPER WHEN WE GOT 5 OR 6 ALREADY HA HA HA H AH A HA HA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEWBYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BANNED OR NOT WE STIL RULE :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

This event is Saturday


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Dec 8 2008, 12:25 PM~12368671
> *why did irving customs get banned :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


FO SOME BLA BLA BLA AND MORE MODDAFUCKING BLA CRY


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 8 2008, 02:27 PM~12368689
> *This event is Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 8 2008, 12:31 PM~12368718
> *:biggrin:
> FO SOME BLA BLA BLA AND MORE MODDAFUCKING BLA  SOME GIRL FIGHT GOT OUT OF HAND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

ILL TRY TO MAKE THIS SHOW


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

when is the ban over???


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Dec 8 2008, 12:34 PM~12368752
> *when is the ban over???
> *


I REALLY DONT KNOW BUT WE ARE ON PROBATION


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

WHATS UP CUTDOG


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: O SHIT EL JEFE JUST GOT IN HERE


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

waz up spider and irving customz


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

why did you guys get banned from the ULA? :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Dec 8 2008, 12:59 PM~12368963
> *waz up spider and irving customz
> *


not much man tryiong to go to the shop i been wraping a frame for the last 2 days and its time to flip it over to finish the bottom you now 3/8 back 1/4 middle 3/16 front like a real frame is done


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 8 2008, 01:02 PM~12368986
> *not much man tryiong to go to the shop i been wraping a frame for the last 2 days and its time to flip it over to finish the bottom you now 3/8 back 1/4 middle 3/16 front like a real frame is done
> *


cool


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Dec 8 2008, 01:02 PM~12368984
> *why did you guys get banned from the ULA? :biggrin:
> *


for a girl figth that got out of hand and we got involved just to help a friend out im shure you heard a lot of storys but people are saying all kins of shit.


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 8 2008, 01:04 PM~12369001
> *for a girl figth that got out of hand and we got involved just to help a friend out im shure you heard a lot of storys  but people are saying all kins of shit.
> *


No i haven't heard anything about it bro! :0


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Dec 8 2008, 01:03 PM~12368991
> *cool
> *


what you mean by cool i am tired guey :biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 8 2008, 01:06 PM~12369013
> *what you mean by cool i am tired guey :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

yeah guey its alot work but fuck it!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Dec 8 2008, 01:07 PM~12369018
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


all rigth bro i got to go well see you later just call ruben he nows what really hapend


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

where can u get a copy of ULA rules at?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

We wer not all officaly banned jus a couple of team members but we dont go if everone doesnt go we r a team we go as a team we leave as a team.Hoppers dnt get built by 1 person it is a team or unit effort.Other shops "Bad boys" have his team aswell,Gilbert wil tel u the same its not a one man opperation this is a team or unit effort.Everone that wears a badboys or I C shirt is ur suport team or unit some people rather call them cheerleaders but the truth is they r thier to back u up.And thats real talk my *****. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

whats up FROST good toy drive u had


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: ....Oklahoma gear...dont worry Tim, ill take ya some UT stuff when i make it down there.... :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 8 2008, 01:10 PM~12369045
> *where can u get a copy of ULA rules at?
> *



Thats a good question?Is there a rule book that states we can bann people from going to events that are in public places,car shows r a differnt thing ,that is a privite place at the disgretion of the promoter or sponcer of that car show. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 9 2008, 03:26 AM~12376635
> *Thats a good question?Is there a rule book that states we can bann people from going to events that are in public places,car shows r a differnt thing ,that is a privite place at the disgretion of the promoter or sponcer of that car show. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


The way I understood it was the ban was for U.L.A. events. Some one correct me if Im wrong...


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 9 2008, 05:43 AM~12376908
> *The way I understood it was the ban was for U.L.A. events. Some one correct me if Im wrong...
> *


thats what we had hunderstood too but when we where gonna go to houston for los magnificos a couple of homies called us cuz some bitch ass went there and they were not gonna let as hop so wonder why get shit mixed up thats out of town show!!!!!!!!! aint that some shit !!!!!!!!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHAS!!!*


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WAS UP SIR WERE YOU BEEN


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

DAAAMMMMNNN JOKER GET TO WORK *****


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

i think the banned is dumb .......... :angry:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Dec 8 2008, 02:02 PM~12368984
> *why did you guys get banned from the ULA? :biggrin:
> *


*IT WAS OVER PERSONNAL SHIT BETWEEN 2 OF US GIRLS, "PERSONNAL"....NO ONE HAS A CLUE HOW THE ULA GOT INVOLVED??????...IN ADDITION A COUPLE OF PEOPLE WE DIDN'T KNOW GOT INVOLVED IN THE INCIDENT THAT NIGHT & GOT DEALT WITH. NOW IT'S A U.L.A PROBLEM SOME HOW! NEEDLESS TO SAY, THE ULA HAS TWO REAL BIG GOOD EVENTS ALL YEAR SO I'M SURE THEY (BANNED) WON'T MISS OUT ON TOO MUCH...THE (2) I-C CREW MEMBERS & OTHERS INVOLVED WILL REPRESENT THE LOWRIDING SCEEN TO THE FULLEST, REGARDLESS!!!!  *

*SO ON THAT NOTE, HOPE EVERYONE HAS A HAPPY HOLIDAY & GREAT NEW YEAR...EVEN THE ULA, GOD BLESS! 

ADIOS :wave: *


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

yup to the FULLEST!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 9 2008, 09:48 AM~12378308
> *IT WAS OVER PERSONNAL SHIT BETWEEN 2 OF US GIRLS, "PERSONNAL"....NO ONE HAS A CLUE HOW THE ULA GOT INVOLVED??????...IN ADDITION A COUPLE OF PEOPLE WE DIDN'T KNOW GOT INVOLVED IN THE INCIDENT THAT NIGHT & GOT DEALT WITH. NOW IT'S A U.L.A PROBLEM SOME HOW!  NEEDLESS TO SAY, THE ULA HAS TWO REAL BIG GOOD EVENTS ALL YEAR SO I'M SURE THEY (BANNED) WON'T MISS OUT ON TOO MUCH...THE (2) I-C CREW MEMBERS & OTHERS INVOLVED WILL REPRESENT THE LOWRIDING SCEEN TO THE FULLEST!!!!
> *


YEAP IT SOUNDS LIKE IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ REPRECENTING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 9 2008, 10:54 AM~12378354
> *YEAP IT SOUNDS LIKE IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ  REPRECENTING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*HELLZ YEA & DATS REAL TALK MY NICCA*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

OK GO TO 


Dallas Cruise Night 

LETS GET THIS STARTED


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

OK GO TO 

*DALLAS TEXAS PUTTIN' IT DOWN !!!!*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Dec 8 2008, 01:34 PM~12368752
> *when is the ban over???
> *



*IT NEVER GOT STARTED, THERE WAS NO OFFICIAL MEETING FOR ALL INVOLVED THE ULA RECIEVED A ONE SIDED STORY...I REPEAT ONE SIDED STORY....SO THEREFORE NO GROUNDS FOR DISCUSSION!!!!!! ALSO, THERE IS NOT A RULE BOOK THAT EXISTS & IF ONE HAPPENS TO APPEAR IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS...IM SURE THEY JUST CREATED IT! ALSO, IF YOU BAN ONE PERSON IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN THAT THEY BANNED ALL THE PERSONS INVOLVED. OH WELL, IT DOESN'T MATTER I'LL BE WHERE I WANT TO BE...ANYWHERE!!! NO LAW AGAINST THAT....

AGAIN, HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY & NEW YEAR..."ALL"! *


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 9 2008, 03:14 PM~12381154
> *IT NEVER GOT STARTED, THERE WAS NO OFFICIAL MEETING FOR ALL INVOLVED THE ULA RECIEVED A ONE SIDED STORY...I REPEAT ONE SIDED STORY....SO THEREFORE NO GROUNDS FOR DISCUSSION!!!!!!  ALSO, THERE IS NOT A RULE BOOK THAT EXISTS & IF ONE HAPPENS TO APPEAR IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS...IM SURE THEY JUST CREATED IT! ALSO, IF YOU BAN ONE PERSON IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN THAT THEY BANNED ALL THE PERSONS INVOLVED.  OH WELL, IT DOESN'T MATTER I'LL BE WHERE I WANT TO BE...ANYWHERE!!! NO LAW AGAINST THAT....
> 
> AGAIN, HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY & NEW YEAR..."ALL"!
> *


*
thats what i'm talkin' about................. AMEN TO THAT *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 9 2008, 04:14 PM~12381154
> *IT NEVER GOT STARTED, THERE WAS NO OFFICIAL MEETING FOR ALL INVOLVED THE ULA RECIEVED A ONE SIDED STORY...I REPEAT ONE SIDED STORY....SO THEREFORE NO GROUNDS FOR DISCUSSION!!!!!!  ALSO, THERE IS NOT A RULE BOOK THAT EXISTS & IF ONE HAPPENS TO APPEAR IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS...IM SURE THEY JUST CREATED IT! ALSO, IF YOU BAN ONE PERSON IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN THAT THEY BANNED ALL THE PERSONS INVOLVED.  OH WELL, IT DOESN'T MATTER I'LL BE WHERE I WANT TO BE...ANYWHERE!!! NO LAW AGAINST THAT....
> 
> AGAIN, HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY & NEW YEAR..."ALL"!
> *


So the ban is over females fighting. For there to be a fight it has to be 2 people. So how did only 1 person just get banned. Did the other person just walk away or did they fight back? Sounds like FAVORITISM, and thats not good. So who decides on the ban a certain group or all of ULA members.


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

BAD BOYZ calling out 4 u 2 envy for the king of the street plaque and switch man jr. putting on the forum since switch man jr said he new nothing about it the other day (12 /6). so let us no if its a hop or not on (12/14/08) at the toy drive.


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

so we gonna hop or not u to switchman dont be SCARED to come out and play


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Dec 9 2008, 09:33 PM~12385265
> *so we gonna hop or not u to switchman dont be SCARED to come out and play
> *


WAS UP SWITCH MAN JR


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

FOR U 2 ENVY TOLD HIM TO COME OUT AND HOP RIGHT NOW AND ***** DIDNT REPLY


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Dec 9 2008, 07:58 PM~12384070
> *BAD BOYZ calling out 4 u 2 envy for the king of the street plaque and switch man jr. putting on the forum since switch man jr said he new nothing about it the other day (12 /6). so let us no if its a hop or not on (12/14/08) at the toy drive.
> *


Wow be carefull what u ask for, those 2 guys just might show up.Theres gona be some ass wippins handed out.This is great I just got a stiffy jus thinkin bout it lol. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Good Morning Peeps...........*


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 9 2008, 07:35 PM~12383199
> *So the ban is over females fighting? YUP! For there to be a fight it has to be 2 people. So how did only 1 person just get banned. Did the other person just walk away or did they fight back? Sounds like FAVORITISM, and thats not good. So who decides on the ban a certain group or all of ULA members?
> *


*THOSE OF US THAT ARE NOT AFFRAID TO SPEAK UP COULDN'T AGREE MORE!! BY THE WAY, GOOD MORNING EVERYONE*


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 9 2008, 03:14 PM~12381154
> *IT NEVER GOT STARTED, THERE WAS NO OFFICIAL MEETING FOR ALL INVOLVED THE ULA RECIEVED A ONE SIDED STORY...I REPEAT ONE SIDED STORY....SO THEREFORE NO GROUNDS FOR DISCUSSION!!!!!!  ALSO, THERE IS NOT A RULE BOOK THAT EXISTS & IF ONE HAPPENS TO APPEAR IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS...IM SURE THEY JUST CREATED IT! ALSO, IF YOU BAN ONE PERSON IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN THAT THEY BANNED ALL THE PERSONS INVOLVED.  OH WELL, IT DOESN'T MATTER I'LL BE WHERE I WANT TO BE...ANYWHERE!!! NO LAW AGAINST THAT....
> 
> AGAIN, HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY & NEW YEAR..."ALL"!
> *


I WONDER IF THERE IS A RULE BOOK ???????????????????????


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 9 2008, 09:48 AM~12378308
> *IT WAS OVER PERSONNAL SHIT BETWEEN 2 OF US GIRLS, "PERSONNAL"....NO ONE HAS A CLUE HOW THE ULA GOT INVOLVED??????...IN ADDITION A COUPLE OF PEOPLE WE DIDN'T KNOW GOT INVOLVED IN THE INCIDENT THAT NIGHT & GOT DEALT WITH. NOW IT'S A U.L.A PROBLEM SOME HOW!  NEEDLESS TO SAY, THE ULA HAS TWO REAL BIG GOOD EVENTS ALL YEAR SO I'M SURE THEY (BANNED) WON'T MISS OUT ON TOO MUCH...THE (2) I-C CREW MEMBERS & OTHERS INVOLVED WILL REPRESENT THE LOWRIDING SCEEN TO THE FULLEST, REGARDLESS!!!!
> 
> SO ON THAT NOTE, HOPE EVERYONE HAS A HAPPY HOLIDAY & GREAT NEW YEAR...EVEN THE ULA, GOD BLESS!
> ...


Did this happen at a ULA event?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 10 2008, 10:12 AM~12387826
> *Did this happen at a ULA event?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 10 2008, 08:12 AM~12387826
> *Did this happen at a ULA event?
> *


YUP YUP


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

That's probably why the ULA got involved if it happened at a ULA event and not because of a personal reason.


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 9 2008, 03:14 PM~12381154
> *IT NEVER GOT STARTED, THERE WAS NO OFFICIAL MEETING FOR ALL INVOLVED THE ULA RECIEVED A ONE SIDED STORY...I REPEAT ONE SIDED STORY....SO THEREFORE NO GROUNDS FOR DISCUSSION!!!!!!  ALSO, THERE IS NOT A RULE BOOK THAT EXISTS & IF ONE HAPPENS TO APPEAR IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS...IM SURE THEY JUST CREATED IT! ALSO, IF YOU BAN ONE PERSON IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN THAT THEY BANNED ALL THE PERSONS INVOLVED.  OH WELL, IT DOESN'T MATTER I'LL BE WHERE I WANT TO BE...ANYWHERE!!! NO LAW AGAINST THAT....
> 
> AGAIN, HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY & NEW YEAR..."ALL"!
> *


Did you try to tell your side of the story to the ULA?


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

*T T T*


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Dec 9 2008, 07:58 PM~12384070
> *BAD BOYZ calling out 4 u 2 envy for the king of the street plaque and switch man jr. putting on the forum since switch man jr said he new nothing about it the other day (12 /6). so let us no if its a hop or not on (12/14/08) at the toy drive.
> *



i say do it at the toy drive


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

*or this one ??*</span>


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 10 2008, 10:11 AM~12388774
> *
> or this one ??</span>
> 
> ...


dum ***** the bottom one says the 20th :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS HAVING A TOY DRIVE TO NEXT WEEKEND...


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Dec 9 2008, 07:58 PM~12384070
> *BAD BOYZ calling out 4 u 2 envy for the king of the street plaque and switch man jr. putting on the forum since switch man jr said he new nothing about it the other day (12 /6). so let us no if its a hop or not on (12/14/08) at the toy drive.
> *



i was just asking cuz this fool said on the 14th and i dont see a flyer for it ?????????


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

NEVER MIND IM A DUMB ASS


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 10 2008, 10:20 AM~12388852
> *i was just asking cuz this fool said on the 14th and i dont see a flyer for it ?????????
> *


hes stupid dont worry about it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 10 2008, 10:14 AM~12388803
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS HAVING A TOY DRIVE TO NEXT WEEKEND...
> *


well let you now later on tonigth


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 10 2008, 11:20 AM~12388852
> *i was just asking cuz this fool said on the 14th and i dont see a flyer for it ?????????
> *


its the phaylanx toy drive at the ok sports bar on gaston ave


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Dec 10 2008, 11:50 AM~12389657
> *its the phaylanx  toy drive at the ok sports bar on gaston ave
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 10 2008, 09:12 AM~12387826
> *Did this happen at a ULA event?
> *


*FYI...IT HAPPENED OUTSIDE IN THE PARKING LOT & THE MEETING WAS OVER. EVERYONE WAS EITHER LEAVING OR STILL GETTIN THEIR DRINK ON @ THE BAR  *.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 10 2008, 09:36 AM~12387976
> *Did you try to tell your side of the story to the ULA?
> *


*WE WERE NOT INFORMED OF THE "COURT DATE"  ! SO THEREFORE, IT WAS ONLY A ONE SIDED STORY :uh: ! *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 10 2008, 01:10 PM~12389816
> *FYI...IT HAPPENED OUTSIDE IN THE PARKING LOT & THE MEETING WAS OVER.  EVERYONE WAS EITHER LEAVING OR STILL GETTIN THEIR DRINK ON @ THE BAR  .
> *


now im confused so it happened after a meeting in the parking lot. Something doesnt sound right.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 10 2008, 01:17 PM~12389884
> *now im confused so it happened after a meeting in the parking lot. Something doesnt sound right.*


*YUP...IT CONFUSED THE HELL OUT OF US TOO..LIKE I SAID WE'LL STILL REPRESENT NO MATTER WHAT!....  :loco: *


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 10 2008, 12:27 PM~12389972
> *YUP...IT CONFUSED THE HELL OUT OF US TOO..LIKE I SAID WE'LL STILL REPRESENT NO MATTER WHAT!....  :loco:
> *


yyeeehaaaaa amen fuck the world esa


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 10 2008, 01:29 PM~12389982
> *yyeeehaaaaa amen fuck the world esa
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests :tongue: and 1 Anonymous Users hno

1 Members: SWEET*LIL*V


:wave:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 10 2008, 12:10 PM~12389816
> *FYI...IT HAPPENED OUTSIDE IN THE PARKING LOT & THE MEETING WAS OVER.  EVERYONE WAS EITHER LEAVING OR STILL GETTIN THEIR DRINK ON @ THE BAR  .
> *


Why would you bring a personal matter to a ULA meeting and get into a fight? Maybe I'm stupid but leave that type of crap at home cause nobody don't want that kind of stuff at meetings or any kind of functions.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 10 2008, 01:46 PM~12390090
> *Why would you bring a personal matter to a ULA meeting and get into a fight?  Maybe I'm stupid but leave that type of crap at home cause nobody don't want that kind of stuff at meetings or any kind of functions.
> *


she said it happened after the meeting. so what would happen if someone that stayed after the meeting and was drinking at the bar and got into a fight with someone that has nothing to do with ula or lowriding. would that person get banned too?


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 10 2008, 12:15 PM~12389867
> *WE WERE NOT INFORMED OF THE "COURT DATE"  ! SO THEREFORE, IT WAS ONLY A ONE SIDED STORY :uh: !
> *


Really...maybe you should set one up so everybody can hear you out and you can tell them your side of the story.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 10 2008, 12:50 PM~12390132
> *Really...maybe you should set one up so everybody can hear you out and you can tell them your side of the story.
> *


LETS MAKE ONE RIGTH NOW :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 10 2008, 01:50 PM~12390132
> *Really...maybe you should set one up so everybody can hear you out and you can tell them your side of the story.
> *



x2


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think you should


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

DO YOU SWEET LIL V AGREE ON TO THE CASE OF LAYING HANNDS ON A POOR LIL GIRL AT THE ULA IF SO 

































YOURE BANNED FOR A YEAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 10 2008, 12:48 PM~12390121
> *she said it happened after the meeting.  so what would happen if someone that stayed after the meeting and was drinking at the bar and got into a fight with someone that has nothing to do with ula or lowriding. would that person get banned too?
> *


I think they should be banned also for not representing the ULA in a positive way.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

THIS IS MY SPIDER IM AT PAYASOS HOUSE


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 10 2008, 12:55 PM~12390174
> *I think they should be banned also for not representing the ULA in a positive way.
> *


WHO ARE YOU MAY I ASK


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

COME ON LIL V YOU CAN DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

FUCK THE WORLD :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

AY GUEY IM TYPING WITH 2 FINGERS AND I FEEL THAT IVE DONE THIS FOR A LONG TIME :cheesy:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 10 2008, 01:46 PM~12390090
> *Why would you bring a personal matter to a ULA meeting and get into a fight?  Maybe I'm stupid but leave that type of crap at home cause nobody don't want that kind of stuff at meetings or any kind of functions.
> *


*WELL GUESS WHAT???....THE SHIT HAPPENED & WHAT'S DONE IS DONE! I'VE SETTLED IT W/THE ULA SPOKES PERSON NOT @ A MEETING & THAT'S THAT....YOU ASKED A QUESTION & YOU'RE ENTITLED TO AN OPINION...I ANSWERED IT! SO, TO YOU SIR OR MA'AM I SAY "HAVE A WONDERFUL HOLIDAY & NEW YEAR  ! 

ADIOS :wave: *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 10 2008, 12:58 PM~12390210
> *FUCK THE WORLD  :biggrin:
> *


AAARRRRRR GET TO WORK PUTO


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 12:59 PM~12390215
> *AY GUEY IM TYPING WITH 2 FINGERS AND I FEEL THAT IVE DONE THIS FOR A LONG TIME :cheesy:
> *



YOU TYPE SLOW FOOL ............... COME ON MAN YOU CAN GO FASTER .............


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 12:56 PM~12390188
> *WHO ARE YOU MAY I ASK
> *


First time messenger long time listener.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This is the toy drive thread, let please keep it to what's going on with the toy drive..
Most of these comments should be brought up in the ULA thread.. Sorry don't mean to offend anyone cause everyone on here, I consider my friends...


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 10 2008, 12:59 PM~12390216
> *WELL GUESS WHAT???....THE SHIT HAPPENED & WHAT'S DONE IS DONE!  I'VE SETTLED IT W/THE ULA SPOKES PERSON NOT @ A MEETING & THAT'S THAT....YOU ASKED A QUESTION & YOU'RE ENTITLED TO AN OPINION...I ANSWERED IT!  SO, TO YOU SIR OR MA'AM I SAY "HAVE A WONDERFUL HOLIDAY & NEW YEAR  !
> 
> ADIOS :wave:
> *


NO TE VALLAS BAN A VENIR LOS BUKIS ON THE BLOCK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 10 2008, 01:55 PM~12390174
> *I think they should be banned also for not representing the ULA in a positive way.
> *


but it was afterwards if im understanding right. it wasnt during the meeting or at an event. so ur telling me if you left the meeting that night and went to the gas station on the corner and got into a fight u would also be banned? doesnt make sense it was afterwards not during an event or ula meeting it happen in a parking lot.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

HEY *El Payaso* GET YOUR ASS TO WORK FOOL........


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 10 2008, 12:59 PM~12390216
> *WELL GUESS WHAT???....THE SHIT HAPPENED & WHAT'S DONE IS DONE!  I'VE SETTLED IT W/THE ULA SPOKES PERSON NOT @ A MEETING & THAT'S THAT....YOU ASKED A QUESTION & YOU'RE ENTITLED TO AN OPINION...I ANSWERED IT!  SO, TO YOU SIR OR MA'AM I SAY "HAVE A WONDERFUL HOLIDAY & NEW YEAR  !
> 
> ADIOS :wave:
> *


So you did speak with someone and they still banned you?


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 10 2008, 01:00 PM~12390224
> *YOU TYPE SLOW FOOL ............... COME ON MAN YOU  CAN GO FASTER .............
> *


F YOU PUTO


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL HAHA ORALE ESE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 10 2008, 02:01 PM~12390235
> *This is the toy drive thread, let please keep it to what's going on with the toy drive..
> Most of these comments should be brought up in the ULA thread.. Sorry don't mean to offend anyone cause everyone on here, I consider my friends...
> *


ULA thread;

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=182570&st=5120


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 10 2008, 01:02 PM~12390246
> *HEY El Payaso GET YOUR ASS TO WORK FOOL........
> *


ITS SPIDER NOT PAYASO IM JUST TO LAZY TO LOG IN


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 10 2008, 02:01 PM~12390235
> *This is the toy drive thread, let please keep it to what's going on with the toy drive..
> Most of these comments should be brought up in the ULA thread.. Sorry don't mean to offend anyone cause everyone on here, I consider my friends...
> *


true can someone put up the link


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 10 2008, 12:59 PM~12390216
> *WELL GUESS WHAT???....THE SHIT HAPPENED & WHAT'S DONE IS DONE!  I'VE SETTLED IT W/THE ULA SPOKES PERSON NOT @ A MEETING & THAT'S THAT....YOU ASKED A QUESTION & YOU'RE ENTITLED TO AN OPINION...I ANSWERED IT!  SO, TO YOU SIR OR MA'AM I SAY "HAVE A WONDERFUL HOLIDAY & NEW YEAR  !
> 
> ADIOS :wave:
> *



your right what happened is in the past now, and by the ULA impossing a ban only hurts them. all i want for xmas is for irving customs to be in future hops. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 10 2008, 02:01 PM~12390235
> *This is the toy drive thread, let please keep it to what's going on with the toy drive..
> Most of these comments should be brought up in the ULA thread.. Sorry don't mean to offend anyone cause everyone on here, I consider my friends...
> *



*YOU ARE CORRECT... :biggrin: HOPE YOU'RE DOIN WELL HOMIE  *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 10 2008, 01:06 PM~12390281
> *true can someone put up the link
> *


LIKE A HOT LINK YOU MEAN LIKE VIEJAS MALAS LINK HELL YEA


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 10 2008, 02:05 PM~12390278
> *ULA thread;
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=182570&st=5120
> *



ill be in here


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 10 2008, 01:02 PM~12390245
> *but it was afterwards if im understanding right.  it wasnt during the meeting or at an event.  so ur telling me if you left the meeting that night and went to the gas station on the corner and got into a fight u would also be banned?  doesnt make sense it was afterwards not during an event or ula meeting it happen in a parking lot.
> *


I think if it happened in the parking lot then yes she does need to get banned and the other people involved need to be banned also.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULA Toy Drive Goal.. 3,000 Toys...


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 10 2008, 01:01 PM~12390235
> *This is the toy drive thread, let please keep it to what's going on with the toy drive..
> Most of these comments should be brought up in the ULA thread.. Sorry don't mean to offend anyone cause everyone on here, I consider my friends...
> *



true, lets get back to what this thread is really about, THE KIDS.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 01:05 PM~12390279
> *ITS SPIDER NOT PAYASO IM JUST TO LAZY TO LOG IN
> *



*PINCHE WEVON *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 10 2008, 01:08 PM~12390315
> *ULA Toy Drive Goal.. 3,000 Toys...
> *


GOOD LUCK OLD MAN JHON


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 10 2008, 01:08 PM~12390317
> *PINCHE WEVON
> *


IM GOING TO THE IRVING CUSTOMZ THREAD


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 10 2008, 01:08 PM~12390315
> *ULA Toy Drive Goal.. 3,000 Toys...
> *



do ya have a count of toys as of now????


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 10 2008, 02:08 PM~12390315
> *ULA Toy Drive Goal.. 3,000 Toys...
> *


*IT'S ALL ABOUT THE LIL ANGELS ON CHRISTMAS...GOOD LUCK ULA! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 10 2008, 02:18 PM~12390395
> *IT'S ALL ABOUT THE LIL ANGELS ON CHRISTMAS...GOOD LUCK ULA! :thumbsup:
> *


Thx, I think we'll need it... Not sure how many toys we have collected so far since there are so many pick up points..


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 10 2008, 03:28 PM~12391091
> *Thx, I think we'll need it... Not sure how many toys we have collected so far since there are so many pick up points..
> *


*IM MORE THAN SURE THE ULA WILL DO JUST FINE! GIVING "ONE" TOY TO AN ANGEL IN NEED IS BLESSING ENOUGH.....BUT TO BE ABLE TO GIVE MORE THAN THAT IS AN EVEN GREATER BLESSING :angel: *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 10 2008, 05:03 PM~12391408
> *IM MORE THAN SURE THE ULA WILL DO JUST FINE! GIVING "ONE" TOY TO AN ANGEL IN NEED IS BLESSING ENOUGH.....BUT TO BE ABLE TO GIVE MORE THAN THAT IS AN EVEN GREATER BLESSING  :angel:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

yahooo!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 10 2008, 06:01 PM~12392532
> *yahooo!
> *


*WHAT UP MR. "HONK-HONK" :biggrin: ? HOPE YOU & JULES ARE DOIN WELL! YOU GUYS NEED TO TRY & MAKE IT OUT TO THE WEST SATURDAY DEC. 20TH...IT'S GONNA BE FUN & I KNOW HOW U GUYS LUV GOIN THERE SO BRING YO ASSES OUT  

TAKE CARE LOCO.....*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 10 2008, 05:09 PM~12392606
> *WHAT UP MR. "HONK-HONK" :biggrin: ?  HOPE YOU & JULES ARE DOIN WELL!  YOU GUYS NEED TO TRY & MAKE IT OUT TO THE WEST SATURDAY DEC. 20TH...IT'S GONNA BE FUN & I KNOW HOW U GUYS LUV GOIN THERE SO BRING YO ASSES OUT
> 
> TAKE CARE LOCO.....
> *



Sounds fun, we marked the calender,well be there! :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 10 2008, 06:12 PM~12392631
> *Sounds fun, we marked the calender,well be there! :biggrin:
> *


OK, COOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

save us a seat.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Dec 10 2008, 06:19 PM~12392703
> *save us a seat.
> *


*MOST DEFINITELY...*


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: FUCKERS


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 10 2008, 01:08 PM~12390311
> *I think if it happened in the parking lot then yes she does need to get banned and the other people involved need to be banned also.
> *


SHOULD OF BANNED ALL BUT NO CUZ LOL WENT THERE AND SAID THEY WHERE ASSALTED AND IF JOE JB KNEW WHY THEY DIDNT DO NOTHING EITHER THEY SHOULD GET BANNED TWICE FOR NOT PAYING ATTENTION TO WHAT OTHER PEOPLE HAD SAID BUT ANY WAYS THERES NO RULE BOOK SO FUCK IT LIKE IT OR NOT IC IS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 10 2008, 12:59 PM~12390216
> *WELL GUESS WHAT???....THE SHIT HAPPENED & WHAT'S DONE IS DONE!  I'VE SETTLED IT W/THE ULA SPOKES PERSON NOT @ A MEETING & THAT'S THAT....YOU ASKED A QUESTION & YOU'RE ENTITLED TO AN OPINION...I ANSWERED IT!  SO, TO YOU SIR OR MA'AM I SAY "HAVE A WONDERFUL HOLIDAY & NEW YEAR  !
> 
> ADIOS :wave:
> *


WHAT DID HE SAID ABOUT THE BANNED


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Dec 10 2008, 01:07 PM~12390290
> *your right what happened is in the past now, and by the ULA impossing a ban only hurts them. all i want for xmas is for irving customs to be in future hops. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


DONT WORRY HOMIE irving moddafucking customz WILL BE IN THE HOUSE CUZ WERE A NEUTRAL TEAM JUST GOT MIXED UP IN SOME BULLSHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

The big I C will be thier its a toy drive its for the kids.The santa cops will not turn down any toys From anyone banned or not,U cant tell me that the toys from the people that r banned r not good enough for the kids.I beleave the ULA has to reavaluate this whole situation,its not helping anyone. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 10 2008, 11:40 PM~12396933
> *SHOULD OF BANNED ALL BUT NO CUZ LOL WENT THERE AND SAID THEY WHERE ASSALTED AND IF JOE JB KNEW WHY THEY DIDNT DO NOTHING EITHER THEY SHOULD GET BANNED TWICE FOR NOT PAYING ATTENTION TO WHAT OTHER PEOPLE HAD SAID  BUT ANY WAYS THERES NO RULE BOOK SO FUCK IT LIKE IT OR NOT IC IS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


This is suppose to be about the kids and not about the stupid asses that got into a fight over some stupid bullshit.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 11 2008, 03:37 AM~12398122
> *The big I C will be thier its a toy drive its for the kids.The santa cops will not turn down any toys From anyone banned or not,U cant tell me that the toys from the people that r banned r not good enough for the kids.I beleave the ULA has to reavaluate this whole situation,its not helping anyone. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 this is true people or crowds show up for hops. for example when KC came down in 2 days that topic grew like 30+ pages and there was a big crowd at joe's that night. and the IC crew is really the only guys hopping out here. hope you guys can get this resolved.


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*(If you are in charge of a region, try to see about how many toys you have so we can get an idea of what he have so far.)</span>*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 11 2008, 09:38 AM~12398874
> *Sounds good!
> *



Hey Girl, how are ya?? Ready for the last toy drive coming up??


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Sho' am!!

We got alot toys at the toy drive. With the donations, we are out buying more toys.

How was baby girl's b-day??

M


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

it was ok, her daddy said he wants to have a party for her Sunday, I guess he forgot that is the ULA's last stop for the toy drive. But he might still be out of town, so we will see.

Thats good that you guys collected a lot of toys. How are the other locations that you guys have doing?


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

2 Members:* theoso8*, 214pinkcandy
Good Morning, how are your stops for the toy drive going??


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

We'll probably go today before them meeting and look to see how many we have, but we know for sure that Levines and the paint store has toys. 

Ya'll still doing Chaz's dinner?


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 11 2008, 09:54 AM~12399024
> *We'll probably go today before them meeting and look to see how many we have, but we know for sure that Levines and the paint store has toys.
> 
> Ya'll still doing Chaz's dinner?
> *


I hope you guys have a lot in those boxes, we need to get about 3,000 toys. I have asked everyone in charged of their regions to see how many they have to see were we stand. I dont know, I will let you know for sure this evening.


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Cool...


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 11 2008, 09:58 AM~12399049
> *Cool...
> *


Well I guess I will see you tonight.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Dec 11 2008, 10:53 AM~12399010
> *2 Members: theoso8, 214pinkcandy
> Good Morning, how are your stops for the toy drive going??
> *


They are doing okay, gonna go by them after work to check them out. Will let you know tonight...

And Good Morning to all! :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Siempre, a los vemos! :wave:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 11 2008, 09:59 AM~12399064
> *They are doing okay, gonna go by them after work to check them out. Will let you know tonight...
> 
> And Good Morning to all! :biggrin:
> *



That's great, well I will see you tonight at the meeting. STAY WARM!!!!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Dec 11 2008, 10:00 AM~12399068
> *Siempre, a los vemos!  :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: 
Save me a seat or two in case I'm late, you know me, always late... lol


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Dec 11 2008, 11:04 AM~12399092
> *That's great, well I will see you tonight at the meeting.  STAY WARM!!!!
> *


   :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 
The heater at my work is still out!!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 11 2008, 10:13 AM~12399158
> *    :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> The heater at my work is still out!!
> *



are they going to fix it?? I told you I have a space heater (the one that plugs to the wall) if you need it. I can take it to you tonight if you want to use it.


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Si como no! Will do, if we're not late. LOL



> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Dec 11 2008, 11:05 AM~12399107
> *:wave:  :wave:
> Save me a seat or two in case I'm late, you know me, always late... lol
> *


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Dec 10 2008, 01:07 PM~12390290
> *your right what happened is in the past now, and by the ULA impossing a ban only hurts them. :cheesyall i want for xmas is for irving customs to be in future hops. :  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



well one day we will be back


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 11 2008, 07:23 AM~12398483
> *this is true people or crowds show up for hops. for example when KC came down in 2 days that topic grew like 30+ pages and there was a big crowd at joe's that night. and the IC crew is really the only guys hopping out here.  hope you guys can get this resolved.
> *


_*
they are reading this and i bet they wont bring this shit up at the meeting tonight ...... they dont care .......... ula is all about being united unity ......... but they only banned the winning team .......... and people hate on us ........ why .......... cuz we know how to hit a switch and get the cars up ............ *_


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Dec 11 2008, 11:17 AM~12399196
> *are they going to fix it??  I told you I have a space heater (the one that plugs to the wall) if you need it.  I can take it to you tonight if you want to use it.
> *


My boss is a CHEAP ASS Iranian, he aint fixin nothing!!!!! No thank you tho Belinda, I have a space heater, I pull it out as soon as he leaves. He's only in the office a couple hours :biggrin: But yesterday he was here ALL DAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 11 2008, 10:17 AM~12399729
> *My boss is a CHEAP ASS Iranian, he aint fixin nothing!!!!! No thank you tho Belinda, I have a space heater, I pull it out as soon as he leaves. He's only in the office a couple hours  :biggrin: But yesterday he was here ALL DAY!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


tell him to get you like 3 or 4 chicks to warm you up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 11 2008, 12:58 PM~12400115
> *tell him to get you like 3 or 4 chicks to warm you up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 11 2008, 10:59 AM~12400128
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


dont forget to call me if it hapens :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 11 2008, 01:02 PM~12400154
> *dont forget to call me if it hapens :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 11 2008, 01:02 PM~12400154
> *dont forget to call me if it hapens :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I will post pics though!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 11 2008, 11:04 AM~12400172
> *I will post pics though!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats what im tkn bout :worship: :worship: hno: hno:


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 11 2008, 09:43 AM~12399437
> *
> they are reading this and i bet they wont bring this shit up at the meeting tonight ...... they dont care .......... ula is all about being united unity ......... but they only banned the winning team .......... and people hate on us ........ why .......... cuz we know how to hit a switch and get the cars up ............
> *


I'm not in the ULA, but I have friends that are in it and guess what...you are not a winning team. The only reason why people hate on you is because you have some dumb ass people that get on here that can't spell and try to talk shit. To me they make Irving Customs look bad, but your dumb ass don't see it. Why call out the same people over and over and over again. You're old news.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 11 2008, 01:06 PM~12400185
> *I'm not in the ULA, but I have friends that are in it and guess what...you are not a winning team.  The only reason why people hate on you is because you have some dumb ass people that get on here that can't spell and try to talk shit.  To me they make Irving Customs look bad, but your dumb ass don't see it.  Why call out the same people over and over and over again.  You're old news.
> *


 :0


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 11 2008, 11:06 AM~12400185
> *I'm not in the ULA, but I have friends that are in it and guess what...you are not a winning team.  The only reason why people hate on you is because you have some dumb ass people that get on here that can't spell and try to talk shit.  To me they make Irving Customs look bad, but your dumb ass don't see it.  Why call out the same people over and over and over again.  You're old news.
> *


o shit now youre supost to spell shit rigth woow i didnt now that, but its fine well keep on fucking up the spelling like if we were doing an esey from school my bad if i mest up teacher :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

o si guey no te as levantado !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 11 2008, 11:11 AM~12400214
> *o shit now youre supost to spell shit rigth woow i didnt now that, but its fine well keep on fucking up the spelling like if we were doing an esey from school my bad if i mest up teacher :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no t school ***** :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 11 2008, 11:12 AM~12400217
> *o si guey no te as levantado !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yes boss im awake come on by the house


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 11 2008, 11:13 AM~12400227
> *no t school ***** :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


fuck it thats why is call esey cause is a mexican thing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 11 2008, 11:06 AM~12400185
> *I'm not in the ULA, but I have friends that are in it and guess what...you are not a winning team.  The only reason why people hate on you is because you have some dumb ass people that get on here that can't spell and try to talk shit.  To me they make Irving Customs look bad, but your dumb ass don't see it.  Why call out the same people over and over and over again.  You're old news.
> *



well whatsupmybitch08 do u have a hopper ????????? u want 2 hop ???????????? we were not n voled but got caught up n it ..... so n stead of banning every 1 n voled y did only hit up 2 of us for it was not our shit ........ and now cuz of this shit we have 2 watch our backs cuz some guy wants 2 do shit ......... what da fuck ........... ban every 1 n voled or non at all ........ we dont call n e 1 out .... they call us .......... da only 1 's i know that have a hopper is irving customz bad boys 4u2envy shitchman jr thats all who come out 2 hop ........ find some people since u know where they at ............ hell kc came out 2 hop us .......... there r really no hoppers in da dee f dub ...........


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 11 2008, 11:13 AM~12400227
> *no t school ***** :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


You need to be in one you dumb motherfucker


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 11 2008, 11:15 AM~12400249
> *well whatsupmybitch08 do u have a hopper ????????? u want 2 hop ???????????? we were not n voled but got caught up n it ..... so n stead of banning every 1 n voled y did only hit up 2 of us for it was not our shit ........ and now cuz of this shit we have 2 watch our backs cuz some guy wants 2 do shit ......... what da fuck ........... ban every 1 n voled or non at all ........ we dont call n e 1 out .... they call us .......... da only 1 's i know that have a hopper is irving customz bad boys 4u2envy shitchman jr thats all who come out 2 hop ........ find some people since u know where they at ............ hell kc came out 2 hop us .......... there r really no hoppers in da dee f dub ...........
> *


That's all you talk about is hopping and cool, but make your comments readable


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 11 2008, 11:16 AM~12400257
> *You need to be in one you dumb motherfucker
> *


i guess we are all dumb :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :werd: :werd:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 11 2008, 11:16 AM~12400257
> *You need to be in one you dumb motherfucker
> *


aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! da fuck ever fucken fuck!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 11 2008, 11:18 AM~12400268
> *That's all you talk about is hopping and cool, but make your comments readable
> *




READ THIS BITCH 















_
*FUCK YOU *_


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 11 2008, 11:18 AM~12400268
> *That's all you talk about is hopping and cool, but make your comments readable
> *


that's cause there is all it is on lowriding.Let me ask you something do you even have a car? if yes press 1 if no just leave in peace


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 11 2008, 11:19 AM~12400283
> *aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! da fuck ever fucken fuck!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Why you didn't talk shit when that car club came up to your shop to handled up on some business that night of the fight?


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

you saying IM A MOTHER FUCKER WHY DID I FUCKED SOME BODY IN YOUR FAM OR WHAT DORK TI TI TITITITITITITITIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 11 2008, 11:23 AM~12400328
> *you saying  IM A  MOTHER    FUCKER WHY DID I FUCKED SOME BODY  IN YOUR FAM OR WHAT DORK TI TI TITITITITITITITIT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


You need pictures to help you out dumb ass


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 11 2008, 11:22 AM~12400313
> *Why you didn't talk shit when that car club came up to your shop to handled up on some business that night of the fight?
> *




WHAT CLUB IT WAS 2 GUYS .......................


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 11 2008, 11:22 AM~12400313
> *Why you didn't talk shit when that car club came up to your shop to handled up on some business that night of the fight?
> *


what car club it was only two guys im not saying names but no mater what we say they still believe the other side of the story


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> why dont you say who you are ?


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 11 2008, 11:24 AM~12400334
> *You need pictures to help you out dumb ass
> *


NOT REALLY I NEED THEM TO ILLUSTRATE YOUR ASS ***** NOW LET ME TELL YOU THIS IF YOU TAKE THIS SHIT SERIOUSLY JUST LOG THE FUCK OUT OFF HERE


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> > why dont you say who you are ?
> 
> 
> you must be one of those persons


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

MIDA PRIMO FUCK THIS PUTA ......... PINCHE JOTO NO SABES NADA PINCHE MADICON


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

THIS SITE IS TO TALK SHIT NOT SERIOUS SO IF YOU GET HURT WE DONT HAVE ANY PERSONAL SHIT HERE AND YOU CAN ASK ANYBODY HERE THEY LL TELL YOUTHE SAME THING BY THE WAY WHAT CARS YOU GOT???????????


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 11 2008, 11:26 AM~12400369
> *MIDA PRIMO FUCK THIS PUTA ......... PINCHE JOTO NO SABES NADA PINCHE MADICON
> *


MAS PPPPPPPUUUTTTOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 11 2008, 11:24 AM~12400338
> *what car club it was only two guys im not saying names but no mater what we say they still believe the other side of the story
> *


The shit was coming out of your ass and not your mouth that time, all I can say is yall get on here talking shit and you and your crew ain't about shit, so go hop your junk and I'll watch from the sidelines at the stupid motherfuckers they call Irving Customz


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

NOW THEY DONT SAY NADA


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

are you still doing a sell check?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 11 2008, 11:30 AM~12400391
> *The shit was coming out of your ass and not your mouth that time,  all I can say is yall get on here talking shit and you and your crew ain't about shit, so go hop your junk and I'll watch from the sidelines at the stupid motherfuckers they call Irving Customz
> *


yeap i now who you are now you are one of them guys you just wanted to get involved to help your friend up just like we did rigth (jumping on one guy thets the side you now rigth)


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 11 2008, 11:30 AM~12400391
> *The shit was coming out of your ass and not your mouth that time,  all I can say is yall get on here talking shit and you and your crew ain't about shit, so go hop your junk and I'll watch from the sidelines at the stupid motherfuckers they call Irving Customz
> *


I THINK I KNOW WHO YOU ARE ***** ITS ALL GOOD DONT TAKE SHIT PERSONAL YOUR THE ONLY ***** THAT CAME TO THE SHOP THAT DAY O WELL FUCK IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







GO IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ GGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 11 2008, 11:30 AM~12400391
> * you and your crew ain't about shit, so go hop your junk and YEA THATS RIGHT FROM THE SIDELINES BITCH I GOT SOME POM POMS FOR YOUR ASS .......... *[/i]


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 11 2008, 11:33 AM~12400412
> *yeap i now who you are now you are one of them guys you just wanted to get involved to help your friend up just like we did rigth (jumping on one guy thets the side you now rigth)
> *


its all good man we are not calling on no body to back us up cause its our business not our friends


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

yall have a good day guys :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WAAS UP THEOSO8


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 11 2008, 11:30 AM~12400391
> *The shit was coming out of your ass and not your mouth that time,  all I can say is yall get on here talking shit and you and your crew ain't about shit, so go hop your junk and I'll watch from the sidelines at the stupid motherfuckers they call Irving Customz
> *


WE LET THE MASSSIIVE CARDO THE TALKING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WE BUILD OUR CARS SO LET THE HOOPPIN BEGAN


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 11 2008, 01:41 PM~12400479
> *WAAS UP THEOSO8
> *


Sup homie?


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

what it do fool


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 11 2008, 08:21 AM~12398475
> *This is suppose to be about the kids and not about the stupid asses that got into a fight over some stupid bullshit  .
> *


 :buttkick: *HELLO SIR OR MA'AM GO TO A TOY DRIVE OR SOMETHING ALREADY...THIS THREAD IS ABOUT THE KIDDOS :angel: *


HAPPY HOLIDAYS

ADIOS


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

DAMN THIS TOPIC WENT STRAIGHT TO SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: D-LowlilmamA, DALLASKUSTOMZ




HEY! :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 11 2008, 11:30 AM~12400391
> *The shit was coming out of your ass and not your mouth that time,  all I can say is yall get on here talking shit and you and your crew ain't about shit, so go hop your junk and I'll watch from the sidelines at the stupid motherfuckers they call Irving Customz
> *


Whats up wit this Comment hommie.R U disrespecting the shop now .R u Saying I aint about shit?If we wernt about shit u wouldnt hear about Irving Customz,That name would never b mentioned.Lets keep it real hommie theirs no need 4 this kind of talk.Talkin shit is one thing,but this is disrespecting certain people.Im sure u understand were im comin from.Relax and take it ezey everbody.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 12 2008, 02:26 AM~12409192
> *Whats up wit this Comment hommie.R U disrespecting the shop now .R u Saying I aint about shit?If we wernt about shit u wouldnt hear about Irving Customz,That name would never b mentioned.Lets keep it real hommie theirs no need 4 this kind of talk.Talkin shit is one thing,but this is disrespecting certain people.Im sure u understand were im comin from.Relax and take it ezey everbody.
> *


 CANT WE ALLL JUST GET ALONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Dec 12 2008, 07:19 AM~12409666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*HEY, I THOUGHT YOU WERE SUPPOSE TO USE CLAUDIA'S PIC...THAT LOOKS NOTHING LIKE HER :biggrin: W/OUT THE PIC PRETTY COOL FLYER 9-LIVES

HAPPY FRIDAY LOCOS  *


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Dec 11 2008, 10:37 PM~12407118
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: D-LowlilmamA, DALLASKUSTOMZ
> HEY! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN. ULA:

This weekend is our most important weekend, we had our last ULA meeting for the year last night and we went over some stuff. If you were not present this info is for you.


On Saturday we will have our last Car Show / Toy Drive @ Naro's Sports Bar. It is in East Dallas (1111 S Beacon St. Dallas, TX 75223). It will be from 12-5pm. On Sunday we will have the last Toy Drive Stop @ OK Sports Bar (7315 Gaston Ave Dallas,TX 75214). We will first meet at Joes Burgers (4408 Ash Ln, Dallas, TX 75223) @ 1pm and we will leave Joes Burgers at 2pm. We are asking for everyone that will do the caravan to be ready to leave by 2pm and also we all need to bring 2 (or more) toys with you that day. When we get to OK Sports Bar, Dallas Police - Santa Cops will be waiting there with a truck to load up all the toys to take to the needy families. Please we ask that you leave all the drama at home. We will have media coverage there so please be on your best behavior. If you have any questions, please make sure you call me. Also if you had a region that you were in charged off, please be sure to pick up all toys and just have them ready for Sunday. We hope to raise 3,000 toys, so get your family and friends to come and join us and have them bring a toy, the more the merrier........ HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!
*LOVE - BELI**


----------



## whatsupmybitch08 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 12 2008, 02:26 AM~12409192
> *Whats up wit this Comment hommie.R U disrespecting the shop now .R u Saying I aint about shit?If we wernt about shit u wouldnt hear about Irving Customz,That name would never b mentioned.Lets keep it real hommie theirs no need 4 this kind of talk.Talkin shit is one thing,but this is disrespecting certain people.Im sure u understand were im comin from.Relax and take it ezey everbody.
> *


You have to earn respect. Irving Customz is only mentioned because people ask who those junkie assed cars belong to.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WAS UP DALLAS KUSTOMZ YOU READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 12 2008, 08:03 AM~12410021
> *WAS UP DALLAS KUSTOMZ  YOU READY FOR SUNDAY
> *


READY!! HOWS MY CAR COMING??


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Dec 12 2008, 08:05 AM~12410033
> *READY!! HOWS MY CAR COMING??
> *


SHIT ***** YOU KNOW ALMOST DONE REAL QUICK SIR HOPEFULLY WE TEST TODAY !!!!!!!!


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 12 2008, 08:12 AM~12410071
> *SHIT ***** YOU KNOW ALMOST DONE REAL QUICK SIR HOPEFULLY WE TEST TODAY !!!!!!!!
> *


IM READY!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Dec 12 2008, 08:12 AM~12410076
> *IM READY!!!
> *


im still wonderin if we ready it might look like!!!!!!!!!!
what you think????


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

here is the flier.............


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 12 2008, 08:25 AM~12410154
> *im still wonderin if we ready it might look like!!!!!!!!!!
> what you think????
> 
> ...


hopefully it all goes well sir and we dont break nothin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!but if we do fuck it it cost to be the bosss :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

was up there drop top t bird


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

you working today shoelaces


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

check yallllllll later !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

HAY ELPAYASO, 
that car wit tha 3d trunk is it a cutless


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 12 2008, 10:08 AM~12410485
> *you working today shoelaces
> *


24/7


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Dec 12 2008, 10:20 AM~12410575
> *HAY ELPAYASO,
> that car wit tha 3d trunk is it a cutless
> *


Yep


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

_*CHECK IT OUT !!!!!!!!!

NEW ALBUM !!!!!!!!! 

LOW-n- SLOW !!!!!!!!!!

IN THE STREETS NOW !!!!!!!!!!

COMING TO A CAR SHOW / TOY DRIVE NEAR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONLY $5.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALBUM FEAT. ARTIST SUCH ASS ...................

**** LIL ROB **** MR. CAPONE-E **** MR. SANCHO **** LIGHTER SHADE OF BROWN **** ICE CUBE **** SNOOP DOGG **** JOKER **** WAR **** MASTER P **** MIKE JONES **** SPM **** AND MANY MORE **** *_


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 12 2008, 08:28 AM~12410180
> *hopefully it all goes well sir and we dont break nothin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!but if we do fuck it  it cost to be the bosss :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YES SIR!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

_*CHECK IT OUT !!!!!!!!!

NEW ALBUM !!!!!!!!! 

LOW-n- SLOW !!!!!!!!!!

IN THE STREETS NOW !!!!!!!!!!

COMING TO A CAR SHOW / TOY DRIVE NEAR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONLY $5.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALBUM FEAT. ARTIST SUCH ASS ...................

**** LIL ROB **** MR. CAPONE-E **** MR. SANCHO **** LIGHTER SHADE OF BROWN **** ICE CUBE **** SNOOP DOGG **** JOKER **** WAR **** MASTER P **** MIKE JONES **** SPM **** AND MANY MORE **** *_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

hope all goes well sunday at the toy drive it always feels good doing special events for the kids and the comunity


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whatsupmybitch08_@Dec 12 2008, 07:58 AM~12409995
> *You have to earn respect. Irving Customz is only mentioned because people ask who those junkie assed cars belong to.
> *


Ur rite hommie respect is earned,But respect is not only givin to those cars that only look nice.I dont see any hoppers from around town beating the I C cars junkie or not.So who deserves respect then?Lets keep it real.So let me ask u witch hopper is urs.They way u talk it must be a very nice lookin ride.Please post if possible.Will u be at the toy drive and hop it?The truth is that its hard to swallow that the guys from I C Keep wippin up on the competition.There is one nice complete car its the king of the streets in the DFW 4 U 2 Envy its even nicer than some show cars.Team I C motivated by haters :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hopefully everone has a good time out thier at the toy drive and with a little luck hopefully we can meet our goal of three thousand toys this year.Hope to see all the hoppers out thier representing to the fullest.Good luck guys.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

IT'S GOING DOWN TODAY---COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT!!!SEE EVERYONE THERE....


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

This is so funny. Its like Jose Y luis tv show............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

GOT OVER 100 PICS WILL START POSTING THEM UP IN A FEW MINUTES........


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

AT JOE'S BURGER GETTING READY!!!!!!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

ON THE WAY TO OK SPORTS BAR


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

MAAAN THAT LOOKS BADASS!



WELL DONE EVERYONE!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

BEFORE THE TRUCK WAS FILLED








EVERYONE HELPING LOAD THE TOYS


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

THE TOYS THAT WE AS THE ULA COLLECTED FOR DPD SANTA COPS....

























THE TRUCK FILLED WITH ALL THE TOYS


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

AND NOW THE EXHIBITION HOP BY BAD BOYS


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

THE HOP AT JOE'S BURGER 

























THE SHIT TALKING...


















AND THAT'S IT FOR NOW.


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

was that bad boys with the king of the street plaque???


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

of course no pics of switchman jr. Cadillac smashing that cutlass!!!!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Dec 14 2008, 07:08 PM~12429434
> *of course no pics of switchman jr. Cadillac smashing that cutlass!!!!
> *


SOMEONE HAD TO HAVE SOME PICTURES CAUSE I KNOW I WASN'T THE ONLY ONE TAKING PICTURES...MY MEMORY CARD WAS FULL RIGHT BEFORE...


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

so do we have a new king of the streets


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

More pics of the toy run today....

http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/Toyrun/toy.html


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Dec 14 2008, 09:32 PM~12429635
> *so do we have a new king of the streets
> *


x2!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Man... I should of stayed longer but it looks like the toy drive was a big success !


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Dec 14 2008, 07:32 PM~12429635
> *so do we have a new king of the streets
> *


CUTLASS FROM BAD BOYS IS THE NEW KING OF THE STREETS....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 14 2008, 11:22 PM~12430888
> *CUTLASS FROM BAD BOYS IS THE NEW KING OF THE STREETS....
> *


 :0


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

much props to bad boys on the cutlass it looked good,also switch man jr that cadillac is pretty up there keep up the good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

whats up 88 mazda?


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

who has the real pic of jr smashing on that cutless we all seen that the bad boys cant keep up everybody else


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 14 2008, 10:22 PM~12430888
> *CUTLASS FROM BAD BOYS IS THE NEW KING OF THE STREETS....
> *


I never have much to say on this subject but the black caddy got up higher, sorry but that's how I saw it... He should have got the plaque..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Great turn out for the toy drive. I think we got close to our goal of 3,000 toys..


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

hell ya we know that but do they know that??????????? :buttkick:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 14 2008, 09:46 PM~12431197
> *I never have much to say on this subject but the black caddy got up higher, sorry but that's how I saw it... He should have got the plaque..
> *


i believe it :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

how many toys did yall colected?


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Dec 14 2008, 10:11 PM~12431469
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: i believe it


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 14 2008, 10:04 PM~12431401
> *how many toys did yall colected?
> *


my bad is collected :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Dec 14 2008, 10:11 PM~12431469
> *:wave:
> *


do you have any pictures?


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

is the spell checker on duty? I feel ya tho just in case


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 14 2008, 11:14 PM~12431501
> *do you have any pictures?
> *


Hell na forgot my damn camera.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Dec 14 2008, 10:15 PM~12431509
> *is the spell checker on duty? I feel ya tho just in case
> *


i believe it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda+Dec 14 2008, 11:40 PM~12431106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*whens the re-match ! ! ! !*


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

I belive it.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Dec 14 2008, 10:16 PM~12431524
> *Hell na forgot my damn camera.
> *


x2 :loco:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 14 2008, 10:18 PM~12431547
> *whens the re-match ! ! ! !
> *


i guess by 2010


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

wasss upp IC1?


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

NICE ASS DAY TODAY IN A REAL GOOD TURN OUT ANOTHER PROVEN THING THAT LOWRIDING IS POSITVE


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

damm IC1 you shure take a long time doing your spell check


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 14 2008, 10:28 PM~12431645
> *NICE ASS DAY TODAY IN A REAL GOOD TURN OUT ANOTHER PROVEN THING THAT LOWRIDING IS POSITVE
> *


did you go to joes for the hop?


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

NAH CAME HOME TO SPEND TIME WITH THE FAM


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

wass up shoelaces are you going to post video or pictures or what?


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 14 2008, 11:29 PM~12431659
> *damm IC1 you shure take a long time doing your spell check
> *


I belive it


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 14 2008, 10:31 PM~12431675
> *NAH CAME HOME TO SPEND TIME WITH THE FAM
> *


did you drove your car after all or not?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Dec 14 2008, 10:31 PM~12431682
> *I belive it
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

NAH NTO DOING NOTHIGN TIL NEXT YR IM DONE FOR NOW


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 14 2008, 10:33 PM~12431707
> *NAH NTO DOING NOTHIGN TIL NEXT YR IM DONE FOR NOW
> *


i believe it


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

HOLY SHIT WHAT THE FUCK IAS THIS A FUCKEN MEETING OR WHAT


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 14 2008, 11:31 PM~12431679
> *wass up shoelaces are you going to post video or pictures or what?
> *


 :|


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 14 2008, 10:33 PM~12431707
> *NAH NTO DOING NOTHIGN TIL NEXT YR IM DONE FOR NOW
> *


I guess one of this days you will maybe on 2030 or so :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Much props to bad boys the cutlass did beat 4 u 2 Envy he had a motor go bad so it wasnt working rite so the belt was handed to the winner.Havin said that switch jr hopped agaist the cutlass and he did beat the cutlass we will be postin the video soon. pay close attention to the bottom of the tire it doesnt matter how high the lock up is when ur wheel is in the middle of the car its not going to give u many inches.The king of the street belt should have changed hands again to the blk cadi.Gilbert did not reconize or give credit were credit is do.The cadi should have that belt.When the cars r put on a stick they will realize witch one is really higher not which one has a higher lock up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

nobody want's to play right withe the big IC :worship:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 14 2008, 10:36 PM~12431730
> *HOLY SHIT WHAT THE FUCK IAS THIS A FUCKEN MEETING OR WHAT
> *


I bELIEVE IT


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up everone< the big I C in the house


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 14 2008, 10:39 PM~12431747
> *Much props to bad boys the cutlass did beat 4 u 2 Envy he had a motor go bad so it wasnt working rite so the belt was handed to the winner.Havin said that switch jr hopped agaist the cutlass and he did beat the cutlass we will be postin the video soon. pay close attention to the bottom of the tire it doesnt matter how high the lock up is when ur wheel is in the middle of the car its not going to give u many inches.The king of the street belt should have changed hands again to the blk cadi.Gilbert did not reconize or give credit were credit is do.The cadi should have that belt.When the cars r put on a stick they will realize witch one is really higher not which one has a higher lock up. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


MODERLOVER I NEW YOU WERE DOING SPELL CHECK


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 14 2008, 10:42 PM~12431780
> *MODERLOVER I NEW YOU WERE DOING SPELL CHECK
> *


can yall believe IC1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

i was like :wow:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 14 2008, 10:44 PM~12431796
> *can yall believe IC1 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que paso sir?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 14 2008, 10:46 PM~12431813
> *i was like  :wow:
> *


he actually put a newspaper here :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

it dont mater win or lose we had a good time at joes burger


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

all rigth IC1 see you later


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I didnt use spell ck ,I am spell ck,I wonder why primo didnt bring out the big body?It would of been nice to see another hopper out their. I guess gilbert wants to keep the belt as long as possible thats why they took off so fast and didnt give any one a chance to challenge him.Last time 4 u 2 envy had to beat him at hoptoberfest and tores empire show for gilbert to finely give up that belt.We will see how much everone has to go threw in order 4 him to give it up this time.Cause he will lose it "Garenteedddddd".I thick i smell a shop call commin to a city near u lol.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

pics


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 15 2008, 08:38 AM~12433070
> *pics
> *


x2

Had a good time out there.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Here are a few more of everyone at Joe's Burger before we caravan to Ok Sports Bar

















































































TORRES EMPIRE CAME LOADED WITH TOYS


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Ran out of time to get pictures of all the cars at Joe's Burger


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Elpintor, bubbajordon, --JUICE--, theoso8, ROYAL IMAGE 1965
:wave: Sup OSO... did you attend the toy Drive


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 15 2008, 10:42 AM~12433401
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Elpintor, bubbajordon, --JUICE--, theoso8, ROYAL IMAGE 1965
> :wave:      Sup OSO... did you attend the toy Drive
> *


YESSIRR but didn't make it to Joe's... It was a beautiful day, I had a nice azz time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 14 2008, 10:22 PM~12430888
> *CUTLASS FROM BAD BOYS IS THE NEW KING OF THE STREETS....
> *



* ALTHOUGH GILBERT DOES REPRESENT, SHOWS UP TO MOST EVENTS & DOES FAIRLY WELL...WE HEARD DIFFERENT! 

DID BAD BOYS GET CALLED OUT & NOT HOP AGAINST DLR'S 63 OR DID THE CADDY REALLY BEAT HIM???? JUST WONDERING.... 

LOTS OF STORYS...IT'S ALL GOOD THOUGH, HE DESERVES TO FLY THE PLAQUE UNTIL A REAL HOP GOES DOWN  *


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 15 2008, 10:48 AM~12433447
> *YESSIRR but didn't make it to Joe's... It was a beautiful day, I had a nice azz time. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Man I completely forgot about these event :yessad: And it was a real nice day to cruiz around D-Town. By the looks of all the pics that were posted the Toy Drive was a success. A :thumbsup: to all that were involved.


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 15 2008, 09:20 AM~12433635
> * ALTHOUGH GILBERT DOES REPRESENT, SHOWS UP TO MOST EVENTS & DOES FAIRLY WELL...WE HEARD DIFFERENT!
> 
> DID BAD BOYS GET CALLED OUT & NOT HOP AGAINST DLR'S 63 OR DID THE CADDY REALLY BEAT HIM???? JUST WONDERING....
> ...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 *WELL ALRIGHTY THEN....*


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

_*Please we ask that you leave all the drama at home*_


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 15 2008, 11:54 AM~12434345
> *Please we ask that you leave all the drama at home</span>
> 
> WHAT HAPPEND TO THIS BULLSHIT ............ IRVING CUSTOMZ SHOWED UP TO HOP CUZ WE WHERE INVITED TO SHOW UP....... NOT EVEN 2 MIN'S OF US BEING THERE THEY ASKED US TO LEAVE ............. ULA LET US DOWN ............ WHAT A JOKE .............
> *




<span style=\'color:red\'> :0 THAT IS PRETTY BAD...BUT LIKE SOMEONE SAID BEFORE & I QUOTE "LOOKS LIKE THERE IS FAVORITISM GOIN ON IN THE ULA!"


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 15 2008, 10:59 AM~12434387
> * :0 THAT IS PRETTY BAD...BUT LIKE SOMEONE SAID BEFORE & I QUOTE "LOOKS LIKE THERE IS FAVORITISM GOIN ON IN THE ULA!"
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

pics or video


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 15 2008, 03:12 PM~12435505
> *$500.xx CASH Prize for the best Hopper peoples choice. A $20.+ toy Entry FEE.*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

It was a dope event.... Never was in a caravan full of nice ass Lo lo's to new era cars.... Good look for the ULA....



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214mirage (Jul 17, 2008)

ULA Toy Drive on Dec 13, 2008


----------



## 214mirage (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## 214mirage (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## 214mirage (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for everybody that came out!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

I just have a general question on this comment "I AGREE THERE IS FAVORITISM GOIN ON IN THE ULA ...... I LIKED IT WHEN THERE WAS NO ULA AT ALL ............ I THINK THE ULA IS A JOKE .........." Did you have the same idea when you were involved in the ULA and everything was all good, that the ULA was a joke then? Just asking, a question...... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 15 2008, 01:30 PM~12434647
> *
> I AGREE THERE IS FAVORITISM GOIN ON IN THE ULA ...... I LIKED IT WHEN THERE WAS NO ULA AT ALL ............ I THINK THE ULA IS A JOKE .......... THERE SHOULD BE A BOY COTT ON THE ULA ......... WHEN I FIRST HAD MY 65 IMPALA 79 MONTE AND MY 54 CHEVY PICK UP......... I WAS 15 TO 19 YEARS OLD ........ JUST CHILLIN' WITH PRIMOS AND FRIENDS THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLD DAYS ..... WE DIDN'T HAVE A ULA BACK THEN ..... WHY WE NEED ONE NOW ..... AND WHO GIVES THEM THE RIGHT TO SAY YOU CAN'T DRIVE YOUR CAR TO A PUBLIC PARK ....... SHIT IF I SPEND MONEY ON MY RIDE I'M GOING TO DRIVE IT .......... ULA STATED Please we ask that you leave all the drama at home ..... COME ON GET FOR REAL .......... WE WENT TO HOP ........ WE SHOULD HAVE GAS HOPPED ON OUR WAY OUT .......... BUT THE ULA IS A REAL LET DOWN ......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :werd:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

hhahahahahahaahhahaahaha..... Hello all, this past sundays Toy drive was tight. See yall Thursday!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn not lookin to good in tha d town..........whats goin down homies :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE UP (Jun 11, 2007)

> _
> * I AGREE THERE IS FAVORITISM GOIN ON IN THE ULA ...... I LIKED IT WHEN THERE WAS NO ULA AT ALL ............ I THINK THE ULA IS A JOKE .......... THERE SHOULD BE A BOY COTT ON THE ULA ......... WHEN I FIRST HAD MY 65 IMPALA 79 MONTE AND MY 54 CHEVY PICK UP......... I WAS 15 TO 19 YEARS OLD ........ JUST CHILLIN' WITH PRIMOS AND FRIENDS THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLD DAYS ..... WE DIDN'T HAVE A ULA BACK THEN ..... WHY WE NEED ONE NOW ..... AND WHO GIVES THEM THE RIGHT TO SAY YOU CAN'T DRIVE YOUR CAR TO A PUBLIC PARK ....... SHIT IF I SPEND MONEY ON MY RIDE I'M GOING TO DRIVE IT .......... ULA STATED Please we ask that you leave all the drama at home ..... COME ON GET FOR REAL .......... WE WENT TO HOP ........ WE SHOULD HAVE GAS HOPPED ON OUR WAY OUT .......... BUT THE ULA IS A REAL LET DOWN ...... *_
> [/quo
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214mirage_@Dec 15 2008, 05:19 PM~12438356
> *ULA Toy Drive on Dec 13, 2008
> 
> 
> ...


HAD A GOOD TIME FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW I DROVE FROM *FORT WORTH[/SIZE]*


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

[


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 15 2008, 03:32 PM~12436695
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

regal85 is that u L?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> wass up sir?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> > wass up sir?
> 
> 
> not a whole lot hope u had the heater on in the shop its cold outside


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up people,need videos :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 15 2008, 10:39 PM~12441636
> *not a whole lot hope u had the heater on in the shop its cold outside
> *


hell yea I just left it shure was cold


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 15 2008, 10:40 PM~12441659
> *Whats up people,need videos :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

man i dont want to go outside and feed the goats its to cold


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 15 2008, 10:39 PM~12441636
> *not a whole lot hope u had the heater on in the shop its cold outside
> *


come on men I now you have video just post it up


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 15 2008, 10:42 PM~12441677
> *man i dont want to go outside and feed the goats its to cold
> *


just post the video


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 15 2008, 11:42 PM~12441689
> *come on men I now you have video just post it up
> *


jr has the sd card out of the camera


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

joker has video


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 15 2008, 10:39 PM~12441636
> *not a whole lot hope u had the heater on in the shop its cold outside
> *


shit ***** we had the heater and the grill inside on but still felt cold


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 15 2008, 10:43 PM~12441701
> *just post the video
> *


x2


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 15 2008, 11:44 PM~12441721
> *shit ***** we had the heater and the grill inside on but still felt cold
> *


dammmmm


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 15 2008, 10:43 PM~12441702
> *jr has the sd card out of the camera
> *


you should save stuff like that on the computer cause I dont think we're going to forth worth got to work


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 15 2008, 10:42 PM~12441677
> *man i dont want to go outside and feed the goats its to cold
> *


goats man dont feed them sell me one to make it in birria for christmas


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 15 2008, 10:44 PM~12441708
> *joker has video
> *


yea you are rigth i'll tell him to post it


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 15 2008, 11:46 PM~12441753
> *goats man dont feed them sell me one to make it in birria for christmas
> *


there show goats


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

are you awake there driver!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 15 2008, 10:46 PM~12441753
> *goats man dont feed them sell me one to make it in birria for christmas
> *


what yall mean by goats?


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Dec 15 2008, 10:48 PM~12441785
> *what yall mean by goats?
> *


unos chivos para bbq


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

Ibelieve this is like one of the first times in a wile that i leave the shop this early


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 15 2008, 10:49 PM~12441797
> *unos chivos para bbq
> *


yall always talking about food pansones :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ceaser dont u have a video


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 15 2008, 10:51 PM~12441827
> *ceaser dont u have a video
> *


like he's going to have one he was on the switch or what you forgot :werd: :werd:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

irma was on a hood of someones car taking pics or video'n


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

No sir i aint got a video,babba or i c joker,or 88mazda


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

may I be excused boss :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 14 2008, 10:22 PM~12430888
> *CUTLASS FROM BAD BOYS IS THE NEW KING OF THE STREETS....
> *


Yes they won the placa. No excuses, but we are ready for this weekend hop. So here it is we are officially calling out BAD BOYS so show up this weeken or hand over the plaque.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

ROLLLLLLLLLLLLLL CALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOS ALL THE HOPPERS GOING FOR THE KING OF THE STREETS PLAQUE?????? POSTIT UP


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 16 2008, 07:35 AM~12443709
> *WHOS ALL THE HOPPERS GOING FOR THE KING OF THE STREETS PLAQUE?????? POSTIT UP*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214mirage_@Dec 15 2008, 06:24 PM~12438415
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Good pics, nice event.... will be there again next year if it goes down again.



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 16 2008, 07:38 AM~12443721
> *
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 16 2008, 09:35 AM~12443709
> *ROLLLLLLLLLLLLLL    CALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WHOS ALL THE HOPPERS GOING FOR THE KING OF THE STREETS PLAQUE?????? POSTIT UP
> *


Sup homie? I.C. gonna be there???


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 16 2008, 07:57 AM~12443804
> *Sup homie? I.C. gonna be there???
> *


HOPELLY IF WE GET DONE WORKING FOR THIS ***** IF NOT WE LL JUST GOT TO GO TO NEXT EVENT :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Dec 16 2008, 07:35 AM~12443709
> *ROLLLLLLLLLLLLLL    CALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WHOS ALL THE HOPPERS GOING FOR THE KING OF THE STREETS PLAQUE?????? POSTIT UP
> *


I WANT THE PLAQUE!!! COME ON WITH IT BAD BOYZ!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Dec 16 2008, 10:10 AM~12443852
> *I WANT THE PLAQUE!!!  COME ON WITH IT BAD BOYZ!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

So what day is the hop going to be on so I can footage.


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Copa Dallas 
525 S. Industrial Blvd
Dallas, TX.[/b]


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 15 2008, 11:03 PM~12441952
> *No sir i aint got a video,babba or i c joker,or 88mazda
> *


i have video but i dont know how to up load it to the site ......


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 16 2008, 12:06 PM~12444640
> *i have video but i dont know how to up load it to the site ......
> *


On your reply page click on 'IMAGE UPLOADER' . It will give you the option to select from several loaders, Select 'TinyPic' Then follw there instructions.
1) Browse for your file in your computer and click on whichever pic or video you have.
2) Then select whether its A pic or video,,,, You will select video
3) Then click upload (It will take a WHILE so be patient)
4)When done uploading it will give you several files to download from
click on the format for message board 'By clicking on it it will automatically copy the file,come back to your reply page on lay it low and paste it.'
C if these helps you out.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Dec 16 2008, 09:10 AM~12443852
> *I WANT THE PLAQUE!!!  COME ON WITH IT BAD BOYZ!!
> *


Are you the one that own the blue 64 impala?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Dec 16 2008, 12:30 PM~12445447
> *Are you the one that own the blue 64 impala?
> *


 i think he owns the red one


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Dec 16 2008, 12:30 PM~12445447
> *Are you the one that own the blue 64 impala?
> *


No he has the red 63 used to be TombRaider


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

los u get that from cj


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Dec 16 2008, 12:06 PM~12444640
> *i have video but i dont know how to up load it to the site ......
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Dec 16 2008, 10:47 AM~12444072
> *Copa Dallas
> 525 S. Industrial Blvd
> Dallas, TX.*
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Dec 16 2008, 11:30 AM~12445447
> *Are you the one that own the blue 64 impala?
> *


THIS ONE MINE!!!!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Dec 17 2008, 08:53 AM~12453662
> *THIS ONE MINE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, did you fix your windshield?


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

So does anyone know how many toys we raised? 




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Dec 17 2008, 07:57 AM~12453681
> *Looking good, did you fix your windshield?
> *


not yet but will b ready for this weekend!!!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

so will see this hop go down in fort worth at our toy drive ?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 17 2008, 11:17 PM~12460960
> *so will see this hop go down in fort worth at our toy drive ?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 17 2008, 09:17 PM~12460960
> *so will see this hop go down in fort worth at our toy drive ?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i386.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid386.photobucket.com/albums/oo306/texas214_06/toydrive132.flv">


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

where is the vid! :dunno:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

mabe this will work :0 http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb5/aco...nt=101_0166.flv


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

there will be some this weekend for sure


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 18 2008, 04:25 PM~12467698
> *mabe this will work :0 http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb5/aco...nt=101_0166.flv
> *


did the video work for you? it doesnt work for me


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 18 2008, 05:50 PM~12467886
> *did the video work for you? it doesnt work for me
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 18 2008, 05:50 PM~12467886
> *did the video work for you? it doesnt work for me
> *


I seen it thou its the blue Cutty hopping at the Toy drive this past saturday


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 18 2008, 04:53 PM~12467909
> *I seen it thou its the blue Cutty hopping at the Toy drive this past saturday
> *


O ok i was looking for the hop at Joe's


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Fixed it for you :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i386.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid386.photobucket.com/albums/oo306/texas214_06/toydrivenew066.flv">


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i386.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid386.photobucket.com/albums/oo306/texas214_06/toydrivenew071.flv">


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Cool Vids.....




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Of course yet again no one is posting the video of the caddy smashing the cutlass!!!!
But we'll see it this weekend.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*I have posted my pictures from the Christmas Party under SHOWS N EVENTS, ULA's Christmas Party 2008 if you want to go by to see them.... thanks*


----------



## 1BADCADDY (Sep 28, 2008)

:twak: Individuals VS Bad boys... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nd2-iQkQJY


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

them jhonny u werent lyin about the caddy getin up,and it looks good doin it :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Dec 21 2008, 03:43 PM~12490424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

*



Originally posted by CITYBOY214@Dec 18 2008, 09:34 PM~12471156



Click to expand...


kinda funny you stopped the video it be for you hopped that caddy* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Dec 21 2008, 02:43 PM~12490424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah sorry about not hopping leaving the parking lot of the toy drive as u can see he was saving the juice and u see the out come... :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 18 2008, 05:17 PM~12468641
> *Fixed it for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Dont under stand what do u mean, Fixed it for you ? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 22 2008, 12:06 AM~12496004
> *Dont under stand what do u mean, Fixed it for you ? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


fixed the link for the video


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

I SEE THAT THE CHEERLEADERS OR ON HERE TALKING SHIT LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADCADDY_@Dec 20 2008, 02:02 AM~12481757
> *:twak:  Individuals  VS Bad boys... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nd2-iQkQJY
> *


 :uh: here u should watch this again no one needs to cheer homie just a prooven fact!!!!! U GOT BEAT


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Dec 22 2008, 08:17 PM~12502942
> *:uh: here u should watch this again no one needs to cheer homie just a prooven fact!!!!!    U GOT BEAT
> *


I BELIEVE IT


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I beleave it x2


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Wishing everyone in the ULA (Clubs, Shops, Merchants) and their families the best this holiday season.

We will fill the whole truck next year.... 

-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Officer Chuck Young called and let me know that they were overwhelmed by the amount of toys the ULA collected this year. They were able to help about 480 needy families.. Chuck wanted to express his thanks all the members of the ULA and hopes that we will continue to support Santa Cops..


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Ask him if he can pardon some tickets for the donation.... lol just kidding hommie john. 

Thats good we helped out alot of families. Im looking forward to next year...... 




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------

